# Alittle about me...



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello my name is Chris and I am a Halloweenaholic. I'm 33, mother of 3 and live in Arizona. Nothing makes me happier than going into my garage and making something for Halloween! My family does not share my love of crafts or halloween and that drives me insane!!! I'm that girl that is looking up ideas for new halloween props 365 days a year.and would perfer something spooky as a Christmas gift. I'm obsessed! and proud of it. my other obsession is my animals and if I wasn't so protective of them would love to incorporate them into my "Ghoulish Garage" haha. Anyway, I am super happy to be here and can't wait to get new ideas from you all.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome. This is certainly a great place for ideas. I've only recently started digging deep into this forum, and my head is spinning.
Do you have any projects currently underway?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here. You'll fit right in!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lots of us are craft minded here, and although we still buy props, we sure enjoy making them, too! Welcome home!


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to your new home away from home!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, u will love it here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome--so your one of us :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Wow 365 days a year. You did mean at least 12 hrs a day didnt you? lol
Here are a couple of nice links to get you started.

http://www.hauntproject.com/
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

And if you don't see what you want, just ask.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. There are plenty of us here just like you. always working on something or thinking of what we're making next. We all usually have at least 10 projects going all at the same time and at least 20 more swimming our heads waiting to be allowed out. Hope to meet you in chat sometime.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm a little obsessed with animals myself. 

This is a great place. You will like it here.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all ;O)
Oh 12 hrs. atleast haha
I am currently making a swamp-like skeleton climbing out of the ground.
body out of PVC and covered in Great stuff. gonna try and make him as life (dead) like as possible so it will take awhile. just thought of him today and have the frame up and am about to start on the rib cage going with paper mache and wire for the rib cage frame. I see that I have alot of reading ahead of me and can't wait to start, I do believe I love this forum already ;O)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Chris, we're glad to have you with us. Your projects sound great, but it's the mother of three part that's really scary, lol!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Its nice to see another Southwesterner.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy. You definitly found the place for year round inspiration and motivation.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome Chris! I'm new here too, people here are very friendly and full of information (pumpkin seeds too I think). I have not had a chance to realy get into the older posts but in time I will. Do you have pics to share?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome, Chris! You're gonna love it here!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Chris..
Prop making good....more ideas even better.
Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the madness, Chris! Mother of 3, sounds familiar!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

We Halloween obsessed people never understand those who aren't obsessed. Personally, I think there's something wrong with those other people. Welcome aboard.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you ;O)
I do have some pics and will have to post some from last year later,going to drop the kids off at the mall so I can have QUIET! haha then I will.

Hello Ghostess! yes it's me ;O) your daisy got me so excited about Halloween coming I had to find others that think like me!
so from your Daisy I had a idea for a swamp-like zombie skeleton coming out of the ground! I"ll have so take some pics for ya. You really kick started the witch in me hahahah!


----------

